# Orangina



## Jukuren (Nov 27, 2010)

soooo.... stackmatin Orangina
cap on or off before i start?


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 27, 2010)

On.


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd say off.

Also,

What was your EXACT thought process before making this thread? -_-


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

1) off
2) Needs to be 1L
3) Cannot beat waffo ever

You have to listen to me cuz I'm the UWR holder. :3


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 1) off
> 2) Needs to be 1L
> 3) Cannot beat waffo ever


 
I'm gaining speed, mang. There'll be a day when I beat you. =D


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

so am I?
sub-30 possible.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 27, 2010)

What's your UWR Waffle?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

recorded its 48.46

at home I have a 30.12


----------



## avgdi (Nov 27, 2010)

And that's a 1 liter bottle?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

yep. a 1L glass bottle. if it was plastic it would have made the difference


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 27, 2010)

What a coincedence...






Saw this at the Bellagio Casino yestarday. I just had to take a pic.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love that Orangina became a forumwide thing. 
"No, one of those big Oranginas, not a small Orangina like she has."


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 27, 2010)

i got 4 glass one 1L... my exact thought process in doing this... to take waffles throne


----------



## avgdi (Nov 27, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> i got *3* glass one 1L... my exact thought process in doing this... to take waffles throne



One of those is mine.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 27, 2010)

hahaha yah


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

no one can take my throne? because by my next comp. It's gonna be sub-30


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> What a coincedence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in Vegas too?


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 27, 2010)

No. I'm on a Thanksgiving vacation.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

no cubers here except me.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get a bottle? Sounds tasty.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 27, 2010)

When I was little I used to pronounce Organgina in a... different way. My mom was like,"WHAT?" But it is really good.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 27, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Anyone know where i can get a bottle? Sounds tasty.



If you go to a French cafe or a shop with imported drinks, they might have it. You should look it up online to see if there's somewhere near you.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 27, 2010)

speedcubin?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

i need to find an orangina vendor . I need to redeem myself from nats


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> i need to find an orangina vendor . I need to redeem myself from nats


 
lol... i found it at safeway.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2010)

Waffo: I've done sub-50. It was troubling, but I did it. It was a high 47, iirc.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

What event are you guys talking about?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 27, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> What event are you guys talking about?


 
Oringina. Duh.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Oringina. Duh.


I lol'd, you guys are doing orangina. You get it? Hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 29, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I lol'd, you guys are doing orangina. You get it? Hahahahahahahahaha.


:fp


----------

